# IBciv IZ gone Loco for some 8ohm Drivers :o



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here I go again, but this time,I wanna go.... 

1- With off the shelf, raw drivers (Peerless,A-Elegance and Vifa) (1 Morel, but that may change)

2- Try a "vertically amplified" front stage, c-channel included.

This time around, space constraints won't be as tight, because this car will no longer be my primary people mover.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the road map for the new system.









The center channel woofer (Morel elate 6) remains, since the center console of my car, won't accept anything larger.
I may take-on the challenge and widen the console, to accept a 3rd XLS/HDS8


Amp-rack taking shape.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

No tweeter's on the rears?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a big stack of SS blue


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks damn good. I gotta get around to hearing one of your setups one of these days. You weren't in Oshawa for the XTS show last year, were you? I saw the red Volvo, but didn't get to hear it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> No tweeter's on the rears?


Nope, I'm just going to let the mids roll-off naturally. I found that high frequencies coming from the rear were , on rare occasions, noticeable and distracting.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny said:


> Looks damn good. I gotta get around to hearing one of your setups one of these days. You weren't in Oshawa for the XTS show last year, were you? I saw the red Volvo, but didn't get to hear it.


Thanx Benny.
Yeah, Volvobeat was there, but I wasn't. His car wasn't fully dialed in at that show. 
I hope to be there next summer

Were you on the job at Air Canada center, 2 or 3 summers ago, when we installed the automated seating arrangement?...You kinda look familiar.
Then again, I could be mistaken...I've worked with so many different crews in the past 10 years.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Those amps are absolutely beautiful in every way. I bet they'll sound exactly like they look.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rockytophigh said:


> Those amps are absolutely beautiful in every way. I bet they'll sound exactly like they look.


I hope so, too


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Preliminary test-fit.










Of course, the amps won't be up against the grills like in this pic, once installed...I'll leave a 10mm gap.

The trap door that's missing, is being re-worked to hold the 5th amplifier and will open just enough to facilitate the use of the spare tire (It's illegal to remove the spare o'er here)


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

sharp. No ACC work here, but lots of car plant and cement plant work.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish I could get those mids, they look so nice


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice F-ing Rack!!!


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that is going to be one hell of a system. Have you ever worked with the XT25 tweeters before? I am considering the XT25SC90-04 in my car and would love to know what you think of them.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jdsoldger said:


> Now that is going to be one hell of a system. Have you ever worked with the XT25 tweeters before? I am considering the XT25SC90-04 in my car and would love to know what you think of them.


Headroom is a primary design factor, here.

I have been doing some out of car testing and I have been impressed by the overall balance of detail and smoothness of the XT25. This w-end I may or may not have time to build test baffles to start planning Ver4.3 of my pillar pods. 
I have a funeral to attend. So i cannot say for sure on the baffles.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

A little side project....

A few weeks ago, I scored a $50 H-D gift card, at work. So I decided to use it to finance my home stereo speaker build. I was able to get a sheet of 3/4 mdf , a box of screws and have them cut all the panels to the sizes that were needed. 

The woofer is a Peerless xls/hds8. I scored 4 of them, bnib, when they were being sold on the forum for roughly $75/pair. 
Enclosure volume is 1.28 cu.ft, tuned @ 29hz.

Here is my first box, in the rough. 
It still needs to be finished and the port tube is missing.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm diggin the driver selection. I'm swear by peerless. 7" exclusive is my all time favorite mid. Actually picked up the 4" exclusives in hopes of doing a MTM setup in my kicks with the xt19 and the xls 8s in my doors. Just couldn't get motivated enough to hack my car up to make it all work.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I posted up some WTB threads fore the 830881's, I really hope to find some as they look very interesting but these will be my first Peerless drivers  They all look rather nice though.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought a pair for my home speaker build and liked em so much, I decided i'd use em in my Civic, so I ran back to Solen and bought 3 more.
I still haven't decided which mid-range to put on top of the enclosures, yet. The tweeters that I'l be using are SB acoustics SB29RDNC-C000-4


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> I bought a pair for my home speaker build and liked em so much, I decided i'd use em in my Civic, so I ran back to Solen and bought 3 more.
> I still haven't decided which mid-range to put on top of the enclosures, yet. The tweeters that I'l be using are SB acoustics SB29RDNC-C000-4


5.5" exclusives? Would you be interested in a pair?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> 5.5" exclusives? Would you be interested in a pair?


YUM-YUM....P-M me the details


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Shipping would be to 12919 NY


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Nice F-ing Rack!!!


Hell yeah! You're packin' some serious power there!

Curious, you say you like the SB's for your home setup... what's your take on comparisons between them & the XT25? Didn't you install the SB's in your car at some point?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

fish said:


> Hell yeah! You're packin' some serious power there!
> 
> Curious, you say you like the SB's for your home setup... what's your take on comparisons between them & the XT25? Didn't you install the SB's in your car at some point?


I bought the SB(s) from "eviling" (RAY), they never made it to the car. I gave them a quick auditioning, back to back with xt25 and found them to a little harsh in comparison, on axis/near field (as in pillar mounted) 
I think if I were to use these in pillars, Id prefer not having them firing at my ears....but I have not tried them in my vehicle...but I probably will


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

So I'm confused by your diagram? Are the Tweets and midbasses running off the Mini-DSP and the mids off the MS-8? Or??


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

How do those SS sound?

Thanks
Justind


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The mini dsp is being used as a 2-way x-over for the mid-range and tweeters, Left and Right. 
Center channel it is used as a 3-way x-over


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> How do those SS sound?
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


Have not fired them up, yet

There were a few good reviews about the ref 4.920 that were done on DIYMA


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> Have not fired them up, yet


You've got a lot of faith in them if you haven't fired them up yet!!:laugh: Can't wait to hear how they sound.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> Can't wait to hear how they sound.
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


Sure, no problem, it's only a 23 hr drive


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Woot I may of found a pair of 830881's  

How do you like yours? I was looking at those sound stream amps as well, but trying to work a deal for an X-Ion 70.6 first.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

You keep changing your name! But I found ya... Lookin good man, excited to see the results


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Vee! Still working on that mini?


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Man I did a buddy's Mini and the improvement was great. I'm desperate to start mine but I'm doing another guys 68 Firebird vert right now. Will finish in early March and then will start the Mini. Just acquiring all the parts now


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope you plan posting your buddies' builds, you are very creative and it would be a shame, not to share...


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

so your signal is going from digital (cd) to analog (rca outs) to digital (ms8 a/d input), to analog (ms8 out) to digital (minidsp input) then back to analog before you hit the amps?

yikes


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

computerjlt said:


> so your signal is going from digital (cd) to analog (rca outs) to digital (ms8 a/d input), to analog (ms8 out) to digital (minidsp input) then back to analog before you hit the amps?
> 
> yikes


I think you have a few too many "analog/digital" in your comment...is that to increase the YIKES factor?

Maybe you should have started at the recording studio....


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> I think you have a few too many "analog/digital" in your comment...is that to increase the YIKES factor?
> 
> Maybe you should have started at the recording studio....


i was just going off of your pic that shows the setup. 
and it shows d-a, a-d-a, a-d-a (the two a-d-a being ms8 and minidsp).

i'm not hating; that's just a lot of unnecessary conversions going on there; each time you lose resolution. imo i'd go with a analog active xover between the ms8 and the amps (unless you plan on using some ta or crazy slopes in the minidsp). 

i'm not a fan of the ms8 as its only analog in; from experience the longer you keep the signal digital the better and the fewer d-a a-d conversions you have in the chain the better imo.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

CLEAR!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I scored a 1 ft.sq. slab of 3/4" solid pvc for free. So I decided to use this to make some pillar baffles for my new drivers.
Here are a couple of test fitting pics, before I make look better.

I will be recycling my existing pillar pods, since their internal volume is perfect for the peerless HDS 4 driver.
I already stripped the previous wooden baffle, from the f-glass and tested the bonding strength between pvc and f-glass, using a poly-urethane glue.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

lookin good. I'm actually headed out to the garage right now to whittle out a pair of similar baffles for dayton rs100-t8s and morel dms30s


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work! Can't wait to see what they look like up there.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx, guys!
The 2nd baffle that I made looks much better, so I will pick up some more pvc tomorrow to make 2 more (3 total...left, right and center).


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

A quick question, and by no means am I bashing anything you are doing. I was looking at the diagram and wondering why run the ms8 at all instead of just getting another mini dsp? I thought the dsps did everything the ms8 could do?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Jroo said:


> A quick question, and by no means am I bashing anything you are doing. I was looking at the diagram and wondering why run the ms8 at all instead of just getting another mini dsp? I thought the dsps did everything the ms8 could do?


I already have the MS-8 and I just want to see if I can make it better or not.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I am very interested in your take on the Vifa ring rad tweeter you have installed.
Please post back with your opinion.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Picked up another 2 sq ft of 3/4" PVC at lunch and dug up the perfect looking screws for the job. M4 zinc oxide button heads.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I finally had time to glass my PVC baffles in. 
Things are not pretty, yet...but you get the picture

Left, Right and Center channel are shown (above dash drivers)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> A little side project....
> 
> A few weeks ago, I scored a $50 H-D gift card, at work. So I decided to use it to finance my home stereo speaker build. I was able to get a sheet of 3/4 mdf , a box of screws and have them cut all the panels to the sizes that were needed.
> 
> ...


Here is a semi finished pic of my home speaker project. 
I still need to figure out a grill that will give the design some character and raise the funds for some Solen designed X-overs.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Be careful not to break all that nice chinaware with heavy bass track


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> Be careful not to break all that nice chinaware with heavy bass track


 Don't tempt me, mannnnnnnn! 

Actually, with no female in the house, the shelves are filled with Peerless un-obtainable drivers.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Right side in (test fit).

I still need to fab grills and seal up the rear of the enclosure.

I'll get some better pics, when the sun isn't so high up


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Center channel pod, sanded down and texture coated.
I'll let 'er dry overnight and knock down the texture coating, to match the OEM plastic and paint it.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

nice work as usual!

Now get her done, I've been waiting for months now geez...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

IBcivic said:


> Right side in (test fit).
> 
> I still need to fab grills and seal up the rear of the enclosure.
> 
> I'll get some better pics, when the sun isn't so high up


That thing is sticking out like a big turd, ready to be pinched off:laugh:.....J/K

Nice job so far....keep up the good work


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks 

Knocked down the texture paint and sprayed + satin cleared the surfaces.
It won't be as glossy, once fully dried


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I made an MDF template for knocking out some grills.
Here is a pic of the first grill, tested in 2 locations. I am happy with the result, but need to figure out a way, for them to hold in place.

Yeah, that is router dust, everywhere..:blush:


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

That is a pretty damn cool idea for the center channel. Looks good man!

Keep it up.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx, man!


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are your mid/tweet on or off axis? I ask because I am contemplating getting the XT25 for my pillars to go along with a pair of FR89EX's. Thanks.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

great job


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

emilime75 said:


> Are your mid/tweet on or off axis? I ask because I am contemplating getting the XT25 for my pillars to go along with a pair of FR89EX's. Thanks.


About 15-20 degs off axis.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> great job


 merci


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking good man!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Those amps take up so much room......awesome looking but surfboards.

When you look at the insides it seems the 4.760 could have been fit into the same case as the 2.370......so not sure why they decided to make them so big.

This is the first install I've seen with more than one of the new SS REF amps so this will be interesting for sure. Similar to what I'll be doing....*3 X 2.640*....*1 X 1.1000* but I can't decide on the amp rack design since I still need the use of my trunk.

Did you take more build pics of the pillar or center channel enclosures?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> Those amps take up so much room......awesome looking but surfboards.
> 
> When you look at the insides it seems the 4.760 could have been fit into the same case as the 2.370......so not sure why they decided to make them so big.
> 
> ...


I will post some soon. Long w-end, commin' up


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

For my c-channel mid, I need to create a 1.1 liter enclosure. The challenge is that the enclosure has to be made in 2 parts. due to the fact that there is close to zero space, where I have the driver, mounted. 
The trim pad(which is the top half of the said enclosure) that has the baffle attached to it, has a measured volume of 0.45 liters. So I need to create a sealed pocket that will supply the missing 0.650 liters.

Borrowing an idea from AcuraTLSQ's build thread, I will use deadener to shape a pocket, over the duct work and laminate the inside of the volume with fiberglass mat. Then once the 2 halves are mated, seal the seam with duct seal putty.

First I will have to cut-out more of the plastic dash re-enforcement.










Above is what I did last year for a tang-band w4 that was mounted IB

Below is what I need to cut out, to fab the f-glass enclosure.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

As I mentionned a few days ago, I had to rack my brain on how to secure the grills to their respective pods. 
I had some 1/4" dia neo magnets on hand that seemed to be perfect candidates for the job! 
I tested their pull strength and to my amazement, they could lift a whole pound, each

So below shows how I laid out the magnets in an MDF frame, that I built and epoxied to the grill, from the inside.
To secure them, I bored 1/4" holes and super glued the magnets, flush to the MDF




























In my haste to finish my prototype grill, I forgot to take pics, before applying grill cloth.
Why grill cloth?...The silver grills, although very sharp looking....IMO, would draw too much attention to my set-up.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

"BRILLIANT!!"


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I did a little cutting, fitting and shaping tonight, but rain and famished mosquitoes, ruined the party.


I formed a pocket with some Damplifier pro (excellent stuff BTW) and I am going to glass the inside to give it some rigidity.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

little bits at a time! Keep it coming!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I really like the magnet idea. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> little bits at a time! Keep it coming!


Yup....my boss has been keeping me busy:whip:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya i hear ya! That just means more money for toys!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, car is truly looking amazing!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx, man!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I just verified the volume of my c-channel pod and I got it 1.1 liters on the nose!

I pushed in a plastic grocery bag into the enclosure and poured rice into the bag, making sure the nooks and crannies were filled....and then yanked the bag and poured the rice into a measuring cup.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Oooh, rice...in a Civic...how appropriate. LOL

Actually, probably worked better than the popcorn I used.
If time hadn't of been a factor I would have bought the huge bag
of styrofoam balls for bean bags. But I couldn't find them local.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Oooh, rice...in a Civic...how appropriate. LOL Jay


LMFAO! :laugh::laugh::laugh: good one

Actually I was low on rice, so I added in some beans.... mmmm... Arroz con frijoles. (no...not eating those)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Took the day off for JUNIOR'S graduation ceremony










Off to college he goes!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice "congrats son, get out and get to college, daddy's got a car to build!" 

Congrats to your son!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx bro!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Still in the rough, but got 3 layers of mat and brushed on a layer of thick milkshake to seal up the enclosure.
I discovered that glassing in a car , sux big salty ones


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Baller


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok...rainy day back-up project...

I have run into fitment issues with the xls8 drivers in my door. The steel baffle was originally configured for a 215mm driver and the xls8 is 225mm. That is 3/8" bigger, over all.

Thinking "outside the box", out came the router and a well thought out jig, that guarantees repeat-ability.

Just need to drill the new mounting holes.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The original mounting holes and underside reliefs in the casting were filled with aluminum filled epoxy.
I am going to layout the new bolt pattern and use 4mm flat-head allen bolts


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Killer work. Innovative as well. Seeing the modifications you made to the XLS8 makes me wish I never gave up on mine.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

hope those get some play time


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> hope those get some play time


 Don't you have some batteries that need to be picked up?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Center dash pod/enclosure is assembled, wired and sealed!

My apologies for the ****ty crackBerry pic.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Front-stage, highs and mids...done! 
I need to fab 1 more grill, then install my customized HDS/XLS8 in the doors



















Sorry for the ****ty B-B cam pics


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

OOoooooo purrrrrrdy!! 

Someone else besides me has been busy too! Nice work buddy!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Nice work buddy!


Thanx mate!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Grill is done, now to get the mid-bass drivers in.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking good man! 

The only thing I'm not sure of, now that i see it in the last pic, is the shiny paint going into the matte dash. But, it still looks clean buddy!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

The quality of work here is simply amazing, and I dont say that very often either!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure of, now that i see it in the last pic, is the shiny paint going into the matte dash. But, it still looks clean buddy!


It's a color that has shimmer in it...it turns out looking ****ty on camera


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thrill_House said:


> The quality of work here is simply amazing, and I dont say that very often either!


Hey thanx, man.
Now git off the 'pute and install those DLS amps


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah I see. Ok continue on then, haha like you need my approval! LMAO!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Progress on the Civ,has been slower these days, due to a big project I am working on at a nearby lead recycling plant (Lead...I know...yummy!) 12 hour shifts /7days a week.

Basically we are automating their strapping process and adding a coding, labeling and weigh station.

This little guy was put in today










And we put in this guy, yesterday.










Had my helper stand on the robot's pedestal to give you guys an idea of the size of this beast.










It will grab 5 lead ingots (about 1500lbs) and transfer them from one conveyor to another.

Not too shabby for 3 days worth of work...huh !?!?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Meh it's alright! I could do that on my back but....................ok i'm full of it! Nice job! I'd love to work on stuff like that! Looks like fun!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool stuff! i dont know about that shimmer either - some SEM satin black would make that look fancy!

but very cool center channel shape. its all a bit too huge for my tastes but very well done


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Meh it's alright! I could do that on my back but....................ok i'm full of it! Nice job! I'd love to work on stuff like that! Looks like fun!


I'll see if I can film it, when we fire it up for testing.

Dunno if it means anything, but there is a **** ton of OPTIMA batteries in the piles of batteries that will get shredded and recycled, out there in the yard.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

req said:


> cool stuff! i dont know about that shimmer either - some SEM satin black would make that look fancy!
> 
> but very cool center channel shape. its all a bit too huge for my tastes but very well done


I hear ya on the size thing....but it's a case of "function over form"

Thanx man!
 If I do black...the whole dash will get the SEM satin black treatment


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

My robot lives!
A complet stack of lead averages 1 metric ton....so the robot picks up 315lbs at once, w/o breaking a sweat. (I said 1500lbs in post 101....I know...my mistake)
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9789/hq0fxaxitzzeugejrcnsyo.mp4

I should have time to post a complete vid, tomorrow, of the rest of the machinery we put in.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Screw the bot vids...back to the build!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Remember these?











IBcivic said:


> Ok...rainy day back-up project...
> 
> I have run into fitment issues with the xls8 drivers in my door. The steel baffle was originally configured for a 215mm driver and the xls8 is 225mm. That is 3/8" bigger, over all.
> 
> ...



FFWD to today...
Drilled/countersunk the holes (8) and got 8-32 stainless screws from H-D.

The O.D. fits perfectly inside the door-trim, just like the HAT L8 it replaces.

I had to re-size the Inner dia. of the baffle by a couple millimeters. It took a while since the baffle is 1/4" steel and I could not locate my 1/2 carbide burr, to remove the metal efficiently

Passenger side assembled, wired and checked for window interference...PASSED!

L.P.....Told ya it wouldn't look like ****.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I got the drivers side baffle opened up and I had to give up because of a nasty t-storm. 
...tomorrow is another day


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah yeah ok it's not too bad  

Nasty t-storm you say... My son soccer tournament finished just before it hit us.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Driver's side is now drilled and tapped.










I scored some left over grill from my latest installation(for work).
It is 2" square, medium duty. I will be using this to make my rear seat backs, sonic-ally transparent.... 80hz and down, that is.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

ooo, cell fence. I know that stuff


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been wanting to do something like this to the backseats. I'm interested to see some pics.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

fish said:


> I've been wanting to do something like this to the backseats. I'm interested to see some pics.


I will post pics as soon as it gets done...might take a while.

I lent my MIG rig to my boss, in May (for a week-end trailer build)....No need to tell you that it has not been returned, yet


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

good work sir!!! keep it comming


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I started working on fitting a foundation, made from 1/4" poplar plywood, to build an enclosure for a 7" mid-bass driver. 










There is not much space available so a remote enclosure, connected with a tube(s), will be used to provide the additional required volume...or vent outside the cab. 

The enclosure will be built to accommodate an exodus anarchy, which is pretty beefy, so I should have no issues trying other drivers(if I feel the need)










I made myself a dummy driver, using a lid from a cooking pot. I used 2 rolls of tape to mimic the magnet.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> I bought a pair for my home speaker build and liked em so much, I decided i'd use em in my Civic, so I ran back to Solen and bought 3 more.



What do you like about these XLS's compared to other mid bass drivers?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

That comment was in reference to the midrange hds4


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> That comment was in reference to the midrange hds4



Ah, ok. Would like to hear your thoughts on them XLS 8"s when you get a chance.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ah, ok. Would like to hear your thoughts on them XLS 8"s when you get a chance.


I've only tested them in a make-shift enclosure, outside the vehicle. From what I have heard during my test and what member LESS has posted about them, it looks very promising.

I have some time off coming up, hopefully I can fire em up and share my impressions.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> I've only tested them in a make-shift enclosure, outside the vehicle. From what I have heard during my test and what member LESS has posted about them, it looks very promising.
> 
> I have some time off coming up, hopefully I can fire em up and share my impressions.



Awesome.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Here is the road map for the new system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Beautiful placement, Love those blue heatsinks!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> WOW! Beautiful placement, Love those blue heatsinks!


Thanx!
They are beautiful amps,indeed


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

IBcivic said:


>


That mid bass driver looks like it'd be a little tinny sounding! LOL!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I should of avoided metal cones...eh?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Out with the lid and in with this!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

looks familiar...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, it's a not so distant cousin of what I got in the mail, today...I was too lazy to whip out the cam, so I googled this image and cut it up, so that Erin does not find out it was originally his...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the console enclosure roughed out and I measured the volume to be 3 Liters. 
That means that I will need to make a remote 4 Liter sealed box, connected to the main enclosure with a tube, to make up the required volume for the Anarchy mid.


















Tomorrow, I will work on securing the enclosure to some solid anchor points, underneath the dashboard.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

You're making me look like a slacker, Im still playing with cardboard templates in my kicks.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny said:


> You're making me look like a slacker, Im still playing with cardboard templates in my kicks.


Quit playing with yourself and git-er-dunn! oke:

Make sure to update the flying tupperware thread


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Regarding the idea of connecting two enclosures with a tube...I seem to remember BowDown trying something similar (tho not exactly the same) in his dash mounted sub install. IIRC, he said it didn't work as well as he had hoped...Hopefully yours goes better.

That Anarchy mid is sexy.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Regarding the idea of connecting two enclosures with a tube...I seem to remember BowDown trying something similar (tho not exactly the same) in his dash mounted sub install. IIRC, he said it didn't work as well as he had hoped...Hopefully yours goes better.
> 
> That Anarchy mid is sexy.
> 
> Jay


I bounced the idea off of Bowdown, before going down this path and he confirmed what I thought...a volume is a volume, no matter the shape. 
IIRC, his set-up, was originally ported and ended up, capped and the pipe ended up being used as additional volume. 

BTW His dash sub sounds great!

Of course it'll go mo-bettah...it will be made in Canada, eh?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

After some acrobatics with the OEM trim pieces, I got the enclosure in place.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Now the question* she* won't be asking me, is...*"is it in, yet?"*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

You sir are crazy! But I mean that in the most respectful way though. :laugh:

Got an idea where your putting the extra enclosure? I can tell you from installing the Anarchy's in my kicks that 3L isn't enough even with using an AP vent. They sounded like straight ass but I'm sure you've already figured that out.

You do have me contemplating using a Dayton PS180 as a center channel though in my Civic?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Now the question* she* won't be asking me, is...*"is it in, yet?"*


Very, very cool bro!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nar93da said:


> You sir are crazy! But I mean that in the most respectful way though. :laugh:
> 
> Got an idea where your putting the extra enclosure? I can tell you from installing the Anarchy's in my kicks that 3L isn't enough even with using an AP vent. They sounded like straight ass but I'm sure you've already figured that out.
> 
> You do have me contemplating using a Dayton PS180 as a center channel though in my Civic?











:laugh::laugh::laugh:

When you say that your Anarchys sounded bad...were you able to pinpoint the cause? Rear vent being too close to the back of the enclosure or the driver simply is claustrophobic? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.

Btw> that Dayton PS180 looks really interesting


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

papasin said:


> OMG!


...Well, I surely was not going to go smaller...right?!?!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> When you say that your Anarchys sounded bad...were you able to pinpoint the cause? Rear vent being too close to the back of the enclosure or the driver simply is claustrophobic? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Btw> that Dayton PS180 looks really interesting


It was just too small of an enclosure. They had no midbass output what so ever and i felt it affected midrange output as well. The only thing that helped was removing the stuffing in the vent but it only helped so much.

The Qts is just to high to work with in that small of an enclosure. It may have been some other factor but i highly doubt it. You could always put some power to it and see what it sounds like right now?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nar93da said:


> It was just too small of an enclosure. They had no midbass output what so ever and i felt it affected midrange output as well. The only thing that helped was removing the stuffing in the vent but it only helped so much.
> 
> The Qts is just to high to work with in that small of an enclosure. It may have been some other factor but i highly doubt it. You could always put some power to it and see what it sounds like right now?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


For sure...I need to validate this before proceeding


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> ...Well, I surely was not going to go smaller...right?!?!





IBcivic said:


> For sure...I need to validate this before proceeding


Quite interested to hear your impressions, and compared with your previous setup with the Morel in that spot.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

papasin said:


> Quite interested to hear your impressions, and compared with your previous setup with the Morel in that spot.


It work very well, but I did not give the Morel the time/attention it deserved, mostly because of work and our long winter season. (waiting tends to make me change stuff around)

As soon as I come around to firing up the anarchy, I will be able to tell you if I was able to get the extra oomph I am looking for, from the new set-up.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> It work very well, but I did not give the Morel the time/attention it deserved, mostly because of work and our long winter season. (waiting tends to make me change stuff around)
> 
> As soon as I come around to firing up the anarchy, I will be able to tell you if I was able to get the extra oomph I am looking for, from the new set-up.


Sounds great. You sir have a PM.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I was able enlarge my enclosure depth-wise and gain another 1/2 liter and more breathing room for the pole vent.

I also installed 2 x 2" ABS elbows as a provision to connect another sealed enclosure to provide more internal volume.
This morning I was able to validate that 3.5 liters sealed, creates a peak in the lower mid-range and makes the sound of a plastic clock radio speaker.

With both vents opened up to the atmosphere, it sounded slightly muddy.... uncontrolled, on the lower bass notes and the lower mid-range sounded over inflated.

To create additional volume and put away the fear of having a "tubular" resonance, with my remote enclosure rig, I used my shop-vac hose and calculated that it provided an additional volume of 2.5 liters...6 in total.
....Now I am "cooking with gas!" In this configuration, it sounds very good, over-all.

A bit of stuffing + a true 7-8 liters of total volume and this thing should ROCK!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Rock on!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool stuff!!

my anarchys IB in the doors sound awesome. never heard them sealed before so i can not comment on that - but again im running mine bandpassed between 56hz and 200hz or so. lots of midbass


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

req said:


> cool stuff!!
> 
> my anarchys IB in the doors sound awesome. never heard them sealed before so i can not comment on that - but again im running mine bandpassed between 56hz and 200hz or so. lots of midbass


That's good to hear. I was under the impression that the Anarchys did not perform that well IB. (I'd have to dig out the exact thread)


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> That's good to hear. I was under the impression that the Anarchys did not perform that well IB. (I'd have to dig out the exact thread)


Any driver that is not suited for an IB application is fine if you cross it x2 above the FS with a 12dB/oct slope. 
For eg. Anarchy's FS is 45Hz 
90Hz 12dB/oct slope is good - 71Hz 18dB/oct slope is good too - so is 56Hz 18dB/oct slope  

I'd say he's good to go  

Kelvin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll go to bed less ignorant, tonight.
Merci l'ami.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> I'll go to bed less ignorant, tonight.
> Merci l'ami.


De rien (You're welcome)  
Bonne nuit...

Kelvin


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn, I leave for a couple days and you actually get some work done! Nice job! Are you worried about ever replacing that center part you cut out? I was never able to figure out how that piece comes out. I think you had to take the dash out to remove it. 

Anyway, Nice work man! MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Pull the shifter boot trim off, and grab it through the opening and give it a good tug, upwards. 

The trim piece actually costs 18$


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

The part that you cut out, comes off that easy!?! WTF!!!??!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh...whoops!...no, not that one...lol


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Right. No I believe that one is a BIG PITA to get off, and I never did get it. Doesn't matter now, for me, but I can't honestly believe it would take removing the dash to get it off. Wonder if anyone else around her has been able to get it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

PITA indeed!
I kept the piece that I chopped off, so it is theoretically "reversible"


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Quick update. 
I am trying to figure out a grill/beauty panel to integrate the console mid-woofer.










Progress has been slow, 'cause I have been in and out of town and this week-end was *Comiccon* week-end , so I had to help junior, whip-up a last-minute costume for the occasion. 

I'll post pics of the said costume, later.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Updates? You know what my next question would be.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> I was able enlarge my enclosure depth-wise and gain another 1/2 liter and more breathing room for the pole vent.
> 
> I also installed 2 x 2" ABS elbows as a provision to connect another sealed enclosure to provide more internal volume.
> This morning I was able to validate that 3.5 liters sealed, creates a peak in the lower mid-range and makes the sound of a plastic clock radio speaker.
> ...


I love to see that you tested the enclosure in different configs and made changes accordingly.
I used to balk at attempts like that in the past, I saw it as time consuming and expensive. I now know that the value of doing this is so important, and it's a small price to pay in terms of how much we invest overall in our systems.

The enclosure looks awesome bro.
Your door speakers look sick too with all that stuff around it...it looks completely molded in! What is that stuff?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Way back in the day early to mid 90's, Kicker made 6 1/2" subs and designed a SMALL box they named the "Shoe Box". Though it was smaller than a shoe box it got down. The thing sounded unreal.... So, me and my installer at the time shoved the thing in under the dash of my CRX. I had this, a pair of 6 1/2's in the doors, and a pair of horns under the dash. No doubt this was the best sounding front stage I heard at the time. Very few people back then even thought of trying to put subs of any size in the front of cars. Years later I had a pair of Phoenix Gold Xmax 8's, the tech guru for Phoenix told me the things would work even if I just glassed the baskets. I made the smallest enclosure I could. We first tried to make a conventional box as small as we could to try them out. I put a ZX350 on the pair and was stunned. So I then moved to making tubes because you can make a much smaller enclosure in this config. Just large enough for the vent out the back. This went in the glove box and space behind in a Mercedes. I think that enclosure came in at just under 7 liters. 

Small enclosures are so much fun to work with. I'm envious of your build. 
GREAT WORK...


SCOTT


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

papasin said:


> Updates? You know what my next question would be.


Dude , sent you a P-M a few days ago...about "your next question":laugh:
Gonna try re-sending it


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Dude , sent you a P-M a few days ago...about "your next question":laugh:
> Gonna try re-sending it


Sorry, never got it. E-mail works .


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Way back in the day early to mid 90's, Kicker made 6 1/2" subs and designed a SMALL box they named the "Shoe Box". Though it was smaller than a shoe box it got down. The thing sounded unreal.... So, me and my installer at the time shoved the thing in under the dash of my CRX. I had this, a pair of 6 1/2's in the doors, and a pair of horns under the dash. No doubt this was the best sounding front stage I heard at the time. Very few people back then even thought of trying to put subs of any size in the front of cars. Years later I had a pair of Phoenix Gold Xmax 8's, the tech guru for Phoenix told me the things would work even if I just glassed the baskets. I made the smallest enclosure I could. We first tried to make a conventional box as small as we could to try them out. I put a ZX350 on the pair and was stunned. So I then moved to making tubes because you can make a much smaller enclosure in this config. Just large enough for the vent out the back. This went in the glove box and space behind in a Mercedes. I think that enclosure came in at just under 7 liters.
> 
> Small enclosures are so much fun to work with. I'm envious of your build.
> GREAT WORK...
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Any driver that is not suited for an IB application is fine if you cross it x2 above the FS with a 12dB/oct slope.
> For eg. Anarchy's FS is 45Hz
> 90Hz 12dB/oct slope is good - 71Hz 18dB/oct slope is good too - so is 56Hz 18dB/oct slope
> 
> ...


Yup, [email protected]/Oct. I can even get a higher slope with the pdsp than I could with the alpine. But the midrange wasn't there for me, so i got a dedicated 4" guy and crossed them Fatial pro 4" mids at about 200 or so in the kicks on axis (mostly) and it's loads better. The anarchy just weren't doing it for me that high.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Back from the dead. Updates please!


----------

